# Tips on keeping feet warm



## Alloneword (Oct 18, 2011)

I was going to title it cold feet but thought some wally would think i was on about the TV show.

Anyway back on topic, I live in pokey one bed flat with one person below me who would rather spend her money on on fags/weed & booze (Oh the life) she never puts her heating on during the winter and hence my floors are freezing, I spoke to my GP about the cold feet and she looked at my feet and said better socks meaning they were rather thin, so i'm looking at wool socks now (why do they come in such old man colours) but problem is when i'm in i wear slippers and given these have a thin sole (like most slippers) the cold of the floor comes through in minutes and i end up with my feet hurting and tingling in 10-15 minutes, the only way to stop this is put some hot water bottles on the floor and rest my feet on them (GP didn't like that idea for some reason) or wear my trainers in doors all day long as they have a decent amount on distance between the floor and my feet itself.

I know it sounds like a weird one but anyone else in the kind of boat (cold feet that is) or should i just give up and bung her ?20 to put the damm heating on.....


*All1*


----------



## Caroline (Oct 18, 2011)

Cold feet are a problem. A couple of solutions we use in our house (it is an end house and can be quite cold too). Get some news paper and line your slippers with it, or some folks prefere tissue paper, or wear two or three pairs of thin socks. The air is trapped between the layers of socks and is warmer than one thick pair. Is your flat carpeted? That makes a difference too.

I'm sure someone else will be along with other ideas, I hope something helps as it can be quite miserable to have cold feet.

Great idea giving the person below money for heating, but they'd probably think you're the greatest thing since sliced bread and buy more bozze and fags with it.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2011)

Apart from feet covering, the other thing to consider is floor covering. Do you have carpets, rugs etc? When sitting, a sheepskin rug would be ideal. I suspect the GP was concerned at use of an uncovered hot water bottle, but one in a case should be OK. The danger is only with very hot items in combination with neuropathy (loss of feeling).


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 18, 2011)

Hows about these pink things:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aroma-Home-...GGW4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1318924193&sr=8-4

There is a lot of stuff out there, do a google search for 'cold feet socks' or just amazon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you lift your own floor covering and put underlay down? Also rugs on top will help as has been sugested.
Or if desperate try one of these http://www.sleepingbagsuits.co.uk/  I will leave the colour choice to you 

Also check around to make sure you have no drafts sp* coming under your own door to cause your cold feet


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi I live in an old sandstone house with sash single gazed windows, original stone floors etc etc (hence it's freezing) to help my feet keep warm I bought a pair of lookie likey sheepskin Ugg boots from Costco for about ?20 - ?30. They come half way up my calf, and keep my feet really snugg and warm and I wear them in the house as slippers, usually with socks on as they keep me even warmer. I love them - and they last for ages.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Snuggle sock type things. I've got a pair of these and they do keep your feet warm and insulated.

You can find them for about a fiver if you're lucky but no more than ?6.

Ray Mears's tip on cold feet is to stand in some cold water with bare feet for about 30 seconds, dry them thoroughly, then put thick, dry socks on and your feet will glow with warmth.

I haven't tried it but would Ray wouldn't lie to us.

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a lovely pair of really silly pink fluffy, furry bootees I bought from Pound Stretcher. They keep my tootsies toasty and I chuckle whenever I put them on remembering how the dog used to nip at them thinking they were competition. She was really insulted when I wouldn't let her 'kill' them.

Caroline has a good point about wearing layers. Two or three pairs of thin socks will insulate your feet far better than one pair of thick ones.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 18, 2011)

Extra pairs of socks work well, don't put  feet on a hot water at any time especially when cold.


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 18, 2011)

You could also try some slipper booties which have the furry linings for extra warmth, or a pair of totes which are also great for cold feet


----------



## alisonz (Oct 18, 2011)

Sainsburys do slippers you can put in the microwave and warm, hmmmmm might have to get some lol


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 18, 2011)

Alloneword said:


> I was going to title it cold feet but thought some wally would think i was on about the TV show.
> 
> Anyway back on topic, I live in pokey one bed flat with one person below me who would rather spend her money on on fags/weed & booze (Oh the life) she never puts her heating on during the winter and hence my floors are freezing, I spoke to my GP about the cold feet and she looked at my feet and said better socks meaning they were rather thin, so i'm looking at wool socks now (why do they come in such old man colours) but problem is when i'm in i wear slippers and given these have a thin sole (like most slippers) the cold of the floor comes through in minutes and i end up with my feet hurting and tingling in 10-15 minutes, the only way to stop this is put some hot water bottles on the floor and rest my feet on them (GP didn't like that idea for some reason) or wear my trainers in doors all day long as they have a decent amount on distance between the floor and my feet itself.
> 
> ...



My husband bought me a pair of Coolers slippes from Ebay; the sole is extra thick and the insole is wool - keep feet lovely and warm and will last for years.......


----------



## rachelha (Oct 18, 2011)

Walking socks work well.  They have a thickerbsole on them.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 18, 2011)

Your GP discouragement of using hot water bottles for warming your feet, is Chill Blanes very painful affairs I've been informed..

Cold feet is something I've always suffered way before I was diabetic...  

Silk socks under a pair of cotton socks or a couple of very good quality cotton works really well..

Also what about a pair of clog shoes, perhaps those eco friendly affair, will give you enough sole insulation and won't be too heavy on your flooring and will give you a break from your trainings..

In winter I wear walking boots, a normal pair of sock them my walking boot socks..  When its really cold two pairs of thin cotton socks under my walking socks...

Oh you can also get fleece wellington boots liners..  Which are pretty good as welll


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 13, 2016)

Aldi have some thick slipper sox at the moment- think they are either £4 or £5 a pair.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 13, 2016)

I also have some ugg type slipper boots to wear at home. No where near as expensive as the proper ones, but nice thick sole and thick lining = toasty toes! 
I also like 'cosy socks' the kind of fluffy warm socks, but they have very little grip on them compared to normal socks, so can be a bit of a hazard!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 13, 2016)

I've always had problems with cold feet - I have furry slipper boots, but I also have neoprene toe warmers which I wear under my slippers (over my socks) if it's really cold and they are a big help.  You can get neoprene toe warmers or socks from sailing or fishing shops, or from somewhere like Amazon (if you get neoprene socks to wear over normal socks, get a bigger size).  They are designed for wearing in icy water, so they are very effective.


----------



## Ayesha (Feb 14, 2016)

Heya, I suffer from cold feet all the time and funny enough I'm the only one in my family that do get cold feet considering our house is pretty much like a sauna. It gets so cold to a point that if I snuggle my feet under my mums legs shel be able to feel the cold through her jeans. But anyways I now wear thick fluffy socks from primark they are so warm and cosy and plus they come in funky colours and style. I absolutely love them and literally have a draw stocked of it


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 14, 2016)

Rugs wearing thick socks.going to local council to check that landlord is doing everything to provide you with basic but essential living conditions.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 14, 2016)

Slipper socks are the way forward. My grandma knits mine for me


----------



## Maryanne29 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugg boots and slipper are great for keeping fet warm but not too hot. They're not cheap but last for years and years.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2016)

Layers are good, so are thermals. Or, I have a pair of furry bootees I wear that are fleece lined and lovely, I think I got them in Poundland during a brief pink phase - relax, it wore off pretty quickly and I'm back to purple again. Don't get cotton, it doesn't hold the heat, wool or silk is best, do you know a friendly knitter?

Oops! Just noticed the start date on this thread, I guess the issue is sorted by now.


----------

